# Newbie direct set dumb question



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I ordered some Chevre starter from Hoeggers. You can make a mother culture or do direct set. It does not contain rennent. Here is the dumb question...Can I just mix it with milk and make cheese???

When I've made cheese before, it was from the package that contains 5 packets with directions for mixing it in milk...sorry for being so stupid.
Thanks!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Find a good cheesemaking recipe that has instructions for using dvi mesophilic cultures to make chevre. Or do a search online for a recipe. I make mine by heating the milk to 80, then adding the rennet and culture, let it set for 12 hours, then drain through cheesecloth until it stops dripping, about 6-8 hrs. Then I mix in what I want to flavor it with, etc.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You do have to add rennet unless it says on the packet not to. Usually 1 to 4 drops of liquid veal rennet depending on the size of the batch. Always add your rennet to 1/4 cup cool water then add that to your heated milk. I do pasteurize but that step would be your decision.


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep! It didn't work... :blush2

I've ordered rennet AND my 5 little packets that make Chevre. I'm excited to try some of the recipies. Thanks, and I'll have better luck next time.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Or you can order a large packet of something like flora danica and have enough culture for quite a few batches for a very reasonable price! And a separate container of rennet too. Much less expensive than the packets.


----------

